# Stephen Colbert Takes The MBTI



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

https://youtu.be/r36wnaSqJtw

I would have guessed ENTP. This was really funny! What do you think? Is INFP his true personality type?  He is quirky and loveable like one of my INFP friends.....

Things that make you go Hmmmm....

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

I suspect that's his correct type. I'm forever noting that I think there's a significant tendency for INFs to come out INT on typical MBTI tests (including the official test), so when an IN (and I think that's what Colbert is) comes out F, I'm inclined to take that as a pretty good F indicator.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I always thought ENTP also


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Everyone always thought ENTP, but when I watched that show, I was so excited to hear INFP and proud to hear all of the positive things that were said about INFPs!


----------



## bender477 (Aug 23, 2010)

oh yeah all the tolkein stuff was a dead giveaway. colbert is always having too much fun hamming it up one senses that the satire was just result of meeting up with stewart when he did.


----------



## Baerlieber (May 18, 2015)

I don't think he is ENTP...he is associated with other comedians like Jon Stewart who clearly are, but his playful energy has a different vibe, especially when you see him not "in character". He is also deeply humanitarian and compassionate...his recent interview with Joe Biden shows this in a really beautiful way. 

I think sometimes we automatically see straight guys as something other than NF, particularly INF. 

I think this article about Colbert's MBTI is interesting:
10 Signs You’re An ENFP, Not An INFP | Thought Catalog

He has a lot of traits of ENFP and Ne, in my opinion, but who knows. We don't know him, and according to Jung and Myers-Briggs, the only authority on someone's personality and cognitive functions is the person themselves. Food for thought, indeed.


----------



## redsunflower7 (Sep 30, 2013)

RobynC said:


> I always thought ENTP also


Personality Growth had previously typed him as INFP, before he was officially tested. I think they were right because the thing is, he has a persona on stage, but when you see him being himself it is a lot different. He did an interview where he discussed the difference between his persona and his real self. He is extremely introspective and seems more introverted.
The Late Night Show With Stephen Colbert Does 15 Minute Segment on Personality Types


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know the guy, but one thing, besides having a conscous persona when on stage, is that often times on stage or any other public performance, one can go into a somewhat shadowy state. Almost like a coping mechanism. And this is unrelated to Jung or MBTI, but performance in general. Spotlight can bring different sides out of us. ANd some might get really addicted to feeling like someone else for a moment.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

carolyn_z said:


> I don't think he is ENTP...he is associated with other comedians like Jon Stewart who clearly are, but his playful energy has a different vibe, especially when you see him not "in character". He is also deeply humanitarian and compassionate...his recent interview with Joe Biden shows this in a really beautiful way.
> 
> I think sometimes we automatically see straight guys as something other than NF, particularly INF.
> 
> ...


That's a great article, actually. And obviously one would conclude he's ENFP rather than INFP from it. It's interesting, there was an ad for Tyler Oakley in it, and he almost seems like a younger version of Colbert. What's his type? He seems ENFP. I also know someone who claims to be an ENFP, and he also seems a lot like Colbert. He even does improv on the side.

Could an INFP really keep up the farce of being their ESTJ shadow on cable for as many years as he did, and messing with people in the way that he did? I thought INFPs would abhor that kind of insincerity no matter if they are playing a character or not.

I also see Fe/Ti in Colbert, so maybe he is ENTP or even INFJ. 

I think it's clear though that Colbert is lead intuition.


----------



## AnimatedJames (Aug 17, 2014)

He took the test as a joke. I highly doubt anyone who understands MBTI and KNOWS WHO STEPHEN COLBERT IS thinks that he's an INFP. That being said... it might just be one letter off. He might be ENFP. His humor is a lot less aggressive than the ENTP comedians I've seen.


----------



## overlordofpizza (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm just upset that they said the MBTI was just a sliding scale of preferences, with no reference to cognitive functions.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

pizzathegreat said:


> I'm just upset that they said the MBTI was *just a sliding scale of preferences*, with no reference to cognitive functions.


 That being the accurate version.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

In terms of MBTI, Stephen was pretty much guaranteed to come out NFP. I'd have guessed he'd get typed ENFP, but INFP didn't really surprise me.

I think the video shows much of the absurdity of MBTI testing. I am left with the impression that he learned almost nothing about himself, and was clownishly compared to Shakespeare and Johnny Depp. In terms of quality, this struck me as hardly better than a horoscope. Maybe it is just what parts of it we were able to see. Her assessment and advice for INFP were tellingly vague. 

He has a very agile and abstract mind, and very objective and objectively entrenched values/beliefs. He openly compartmentalizes them. From a function perspective, it is probably wiser to type him Ti and Fe. A philosopher's abstract mind, consistently tethered with the traditionalist values of his upbringing.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Doesn't surprise me in the slightest honestly. Colbert may be a satirist but that doesn't make him an ENTP automatically. Watching him on his new show I thought he seemed more introverted and the way he described his youth sounded more introverted too. I thought his real persona was probably more INF even if he played more of an ESTJ character on the report.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah lol, see that MBTI practitioner sugarcoat everything with positivity and useless loads of nonsense.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

mistakenforstranger said:


> That's a great article, actually. And obviously one would conclude he's ENFP rather than INFP from it. It's interesting, there was an ad for Tyler Oakley in it, and he almost seems like a younger version of Colbert. What's his type? He seems ENFP. I also know someone who claims to be an ENFP, and he also seems a lot like Colbert. He even does improv on the side.
> 
> Could an INFP really keep up the farce of being their ESTJ shadow on cable for as many years as he did, and messing with people in the way that he did? I thought INFPs would abhor that kind of insincerity no matter if they are playing a character or not.
> 
> ...


Wow, you have a really poor grasp of INFPs.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Is it me or are almost all comedians instinctively typed as ENTP? (INCREDIBLY profound observation, I know.)


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

Ire said:


> Is it me or are almost all comedians instinctively typed as ENTP? (INCREDIBLY profound observation, I know.)


Yeah but it's kind of dumb. Someone like Bill Maher probably actually is ENTP, but it's pretty ridiculous to say he and Colbert are the same type. He is soooooo much colder and harder than Colbert that it's not even funny.

(See what I did there? Not even funny? Comedians? Haha, oh I'm so funny.)


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Yeah lol, see that MBTI practitioner sugarcoat everything with positivity and useless loads of nonsense.


That annoyed me.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

OrangeAppled said:


> Wow, you have a really poor grasp of INFPs.


I agree I shouldn't have typed him according to how similar he is to other people and should stick to a discussion about cognitive functions. I don't claim to be an expert on INFPs, so if you'd like to explain where I went wrong, I'm open to learning.

I still think Colbert isn't INFP. He's lead intuition with Fe and Ti, which means he's either ENTP or INFJ.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Ire said:


> Is it me or are almost all comedians instinctively typed as ENTP? (INCREDIBLY profound observation, I know.)


Yeah. And if you are satiric or make dead baby jokes, no way you are a feeler. Just na-a, dead giveaway. Talk about not being typist.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Shameless Nation said:


> Yeah. And if you are satiric or make dead baby jokes, no way you are a feeler. Just na-a, dead giveaway. Talk about not being typist.


Not to add that if you mention an abstract topic such as politics or evolution, you're an Intuitive! Oh wait, that's not just comedians...that's a type bias prevalent throughout the typology community.


----------



## Doran Seth (Apr 4, 2015)

Lady Lullaby said:


> Stephen Colbert Takes The MBTI
> 
> INFP


*Head Explodes*


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Ire said:


> Not to add that if you mention an abstract topic such as politics or evolution, you're an Intuitive! Oh wait, that's not just comedians...that's a type bias prevalent throughout the typology community.


Politics and evolution are abstract topics? 
When typing people based on their sense of humor or non-existence of their sense of humor, It's good to first consider the many theories on what humor is and what it does to ones psyche.


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

My blind instincts told me ENTP. But my blind instincts are generally blind, so. 

His MBTI type is found only if the perception is so closely connected to how the person views himself, others or the world. The following quotes have that theme to them, as they are out of his TV character, and more personal toward himself. 



> I love being onstage. I love the relationship with the audience. I love the letting go, the sense of discovery, the improvising.





> If you love friends, you will serve your friends. If you love community, you will serve your community. If you love money, you will serve your money. And if you love only yourself, you will serve only yourself. And you will have only yourself.





> If I had free time to go to Los Angeles to shoot a movie, I would rather spend it with my kids.





> I'm a satirist, so I've got boxing gloves on if the person is worthy of satire. But I'm not an assassin. If that ever happens, it's only because something happened during the interview that got me going, and then I had to translate my feelings to the mouth of the character.


The dude's focus is not only inward and reflective like an introvert, as opposed to an extrovert like Jon Stewart, but the focus is only deeply felt values like 'authenticity' or 'love, or 'truth', rather than subjective reasons such as any Ti user would use. Like this, he is also 'possibility searching' much like an Ne user, as his focus diverts toward or between the possibilities like 'other ways' in which he would spend his free time (i.e. with his kids) and especially in regard to what 'would happen' if he were acting as an 'assassin'. The focus is most on Fi, and his deeply felt values across all quotes, but on a more specific level, the Ne follows, as his perception tries to use more and more possibilities to help support that dominant Fi function. 

He is something of an INFP IRL, but his persona changes for TV and his satirical viewpoints which hide his true personality, _but usually not always, as it cannot be hidden from Jungian analysis. _


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Psychopomp said:


> In terms of MBTI, Stephen was pretty much guaranteed to come out NFP. I'd have guessed he'd get typed ENFP, but INFP didn't really surprise me.
> 
> I think the video shows much of the absurdity of MBTI testing. I am left with the impression that he learned almost nothing about himself, and was clownishly compared to Shakespeare and Johnny Depp. In terms of quality, this struck me as hardly better than a horoscope. Maybe it is just what parts of it we were able to see. Her assessment and advice for INFP were tellingly vague.
> 
> He has a very agile and abstract mind, and very objective and objectively entrenched values/beliefs. He openly compartmentalizes them. From a function perspective, it is probably wiser to type him Ti and Fe. A philosopher's abstract mind, consistently tethered with the traditionalist values of his upbringing.



If you knew him in other interviews where he is trying not to be satirical, he comes out Fi-dom. He keeps talking about stuff like 'oh no it's the real me'. So much authenticity, and too much focus on such abstract values to be an Fe user. These 'value' things/foci just seem to pop over my mind.


----------



## mimesis (Apr 10, 2012)

mistakenforstranger said:


> I agree I shouldn't have typed him according to how similar he is to other people and should stick to a discussion about cognitive functions. I don't claim to be an expert on INFPs, so if you'd like to explain where I went wrong, I'm open to learning.
> 
> I still think Colbert isn't INFP. He's lead intuition with Fe and Ti, which means he's either ENTP or INFJ.


Ah, a gut feeling 






He answered 144 questions before typing INFP. I won't say the tests are infallible, but it's up to you to prove otherwise. I agree with earlier remark that the basis for your judgement seems rather poor, so start learning, perhaps try reading a book and then come back to judge.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I can definitely see him as an INFP whose stage persona is ENTP. He still comes off as an atypical INFP though; I'd guess 3w4-7w6-1w2 for his enneagram type.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't see why it would be wrong. INFP seems fine. lol. Who he is on the show is not equal to him. Almost all of them create personas.

This comment tho. lol. I don't say I agree, or disagree, but it's a nice shot. 
I kinda had a post like this when I knew 0 about mbti. lol.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

mistakenforstranger said:


> I agree I shouldn't have typed him according to how similar he is to other people and should stick to a discussion about cognitive functions. I don't claim to be an expert on INFPs, so if you'd like to explain where I went wrong, I'm open to learning.
> 
> I still think Colbert isn't INFP. He's lead intuition with Fe and Ti, which means he's either ENTP or INFJ.


 But he wasn't taking a Grantian cognitive functions test, he was taking a MyersBriggs test. Just because his cognitive functions are closest to being a Grant ENTP/INFJ doesn't mean he can't be a MyersBriggs INFP.

Just look at me: MyersBriggs INTP + Grant ENFP


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Mantas said:


> I don't see why it would be wrong. INFP seems fine. lol. Who he is on the show is not equal to him. Almost all of them create personas.
> 
> This comment tho. lol. I don't say I agree, or disagree, but it's a nice shot.
> I kinda had a post like this when I knew 0 about mbti. lol.


That guy is mad as hell.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

For anyone thinking he is a Ne-Dom, consider this from the MBTI perspective, your extraverted function is how you are oriented to the external world. An INFP may show off a lot of Ne, but that may not be his lead function, only what he shows us.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Psychopomp said:


> In terms of MBTI, Stephen was pretty much guaranteed to come out NFP. I'd have guessed he'd get typed ENFP, but INFP didn't really surprise me.
> 
> I think the video shows much of the absurdity of MBTI testing. I am left with the impression that he learned almost nothing about himself, and was clownishly compared to Shakespeare and Johnny Depp. In terms of quality, this struck me as hardly better than a horoscope. Maybe it is just what parts of it we were able to see. Her assessment and advice for INFP were tellingly vague.
> 
> He has a very agile and abstract mind, and very objective and objectively entrenched values/beliefs. He openly compartmentalizes them. From a function perspective, it is probably wiser to type him Ti and Fe. A philosopher's abstract mind, consistently tethered with the traditionalist values of his upbringing.


The Fe that I expect from a Ti Dom is dripping with cynicism.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

mimesis said:


> Ah, a gut feeling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you been watching his new show? He's using Fe in his interviews (as opposed to the Te parody on the Report.) He adjusts his behavior accordingly to the dynamics of the situation, something I would view as indicative of Fe. As an example, when the audience started to boo Ted Cruz, he said, "Guys, however you feel, he's my guest, so please don't boo him."


Compare him to another talk show host Craig Ferguson, who I see as ENFP. For Craig, he's clearly Ne, and you can see his Fi, as he didn't alter his behavior to please anyone else. Ratings did not matter to him; audience approval did not matter. If you didn't like his show, then he'd rather you not watch before he'd change who he is. He also spoke at times on a lot of issues close to his heart, like his past struggles with alcoholism and even defended Britney Spears when all the other late night hosts were making jokes about her situation. He wasn't acting as a character on his show, like Colbert did all those years, he was being himself.


And another thing, what makes everyone so sure Colbert's using Ne? Just because he's quick-witted? I always saw the humor of The Daily Show vs The Colbert Report as the difference between Ne and Ni. 


The Daily Show added outside content, some of it being pretty ridiculous, to the news stories they covered. The humor came from combining disparate things to form a greater whole while also pointing out the logical inconsistencies of each news source, most notably Fox News. In other words, Ne + Ti.


The Colbert Report, on the other hand, was about seeing the news through an exaggerated perspective in order to bring to light the absurdity of the specific political position. They didn't change the news stories or its facts by adding content to it; he reinterpreted the way we saw it. Colbert did not merely act the part, but completely immersed himself in the perspective through complete and total empathy with the other side despite his true feelings and reactions. In other words, Ni + Fe. 


Oh, but I guess he did take the actual test, so that proves he's INFP.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Oh, but I guess he did take the actual test, so that proves he's INFP.


 Your analysis of his cognitive functions is very good, and if he had been taking a Grant cognitive functions test, then he probably would've gotten INFJ/ENTP.

But he wasn't taking a Grant cognitive functions test, he was taking a MyersBriggs test.

Grant cognitive functions INFP ≠ MyersBriggs INFP
Grant cognitive functions INFJ ≠ MyersBriggs INFJ
Grant cognitive functions ENTP ≠ MyersBriggs ENTP​


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Have you been watching his new show? He's using Fe in his interviews (as opposed to the Te parody on the Report.) He adjusts his behavior accordingly to the dynamics of the situation, something I would view as indicative of Fe. As an example, when the audience started to boo Ted Cruz, he said, "Guys, however you feel, he's my guest, so please don't boo him."
> 
> Compare him to another talk show host Craig Ferguson, who I see as ENFP. For Craig, he's clearly Ne, and you can see his Fi,




Using your example, I can also describe his words as having an Fi focus, as he states the person is 'my guest' and 'not to boo his guests' could denote that he has a pretty deeply felt value of cooperation, and the promotion of this cooperation between guests and the audience. It's really about which function best describes the person's behaviours/thoughts/feelings over various instances. 

I also used to see Craig Ferguson as ENTP, but after a while of watching his show and hearing him voice his opinion on things, he seems to be some sort of Se-dominant, and something like an ESTP. I think a more obvious ENTP would be Robert Downey Jr, do Craig Ferguson and Robert Downey Jr have such striking similarities that they can be described as thinking/feeling/sensing in similar ways? Or is it more the case with Robert Downey Jr and Jon Stewart? I think RDJ and Jon have a closer connection to be both called ENTPs in this matter.



> as he didn't alter his behavior to please anyone else. Ratings did not matter to him; audience approval did not matter. If you didn't like his show, then he'd rather you not watch before he'd change who he is. He also spoke at times on a lot of issues close to his heart, like his past struggles with alcoholism and even defended Britney Spears when all the other late night hosts were making jokes about her situation. He wasn't acting as a character on his show, like Colbert did all those years, he was being himself.


So, it's clear that in setting up a show and being a host, we may put on behaviours, communicate certain thoughts and feelings, so that the 'show goes on' but it doesn't _always_ mean that the MBTI is revealed through that organization of a show. Also, in the defensive behaviours in regard to Britney Spears, what are these behaviours? Aren't they reminiscent of the defensive positions that many Fi-doms take as well? I think this would be the case. Maybe Ti dominants would be defensive as well, but the style in which they are defensive matters here I guess. 



> And another thing, what makes everyone so sure Colbert's using Ne? Just because he's quick-witted? I always saw the humor of The Daily Show vs The Colbert Report as the difference between Ne and Ni.


Anyone who says he is INFP for being quickwitted would not be wrong either. :laughing: but it's just not a distinguishing feature for any type. Really it's about his focus on finding possibilities, it's like his mind is a funnel, and it jumps from one possibility to the next, or one consideration of the same issue, to another consideration of that same issue. Ne is a bit like a mind map. Jon Stewart also has this function, so does Einstein (who is an _archetypal_ Ne user; meaning he can help strengthen arguments for Ti-Fe or even Ne, as there is so much evidence for Einstein being INTP). 




> The Daily Show added outside content, some of it being pretty ridiculous, to the news stories they covered. The humor came from combining disparate things to form a greater whole while also pointing out the logical inconsistencies of each news source, most notably Fox News. In other words, Ne + Ti.



From my reading on the cognitive functions, 'logical inconsistencies'-finding is actually a Te focused behaviour, not a Ti focused behaviour. Ti is more about 'subjective reason'-finding, such as what Einstein seems to do a lot when it comes to talking about personal matters. 



> The Colbert Report, on the other hand, was about seeing the news through an exaggerated perspective in order to bring to light the absurdity of the specific political position. They didn't change the news stories or its facts by adding content to it; he reinterpreted the way we saw it. Colbert did not merely act the part, but completely immersed himself in the perspective through complete and total empathy with the other side despite his true feelings and reactions. In other words, Ni + Fe.





> Oh, but I guess he did take the actual test, so that proves he's INFP.


Taking the test does not always prove that one is one type over another. The MBTI test has by research proved, in some cases, to lead to different results upon taking it again.

I always think of MBTI/Jungian functions in the terms of 1900s psychiatry - and how one can analyze a person's behaviours, thoughts and feelings to figure out their type. Some situations may indicate one type, but when they start speaking and behaving, they consciously/unconsciously reveal their true nature/type


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

I think more than anything this is a lesson in the folly of typing celebrities. The reality is that almost all celebrities put on public personas that differ, to varying degrees, from their true personalities that they only show in private, and this applies more for Stephen Colbert than just about any other celebrity. And the reality is that any introvert who is a talk show host is going to look more extroverted because that's just the demand of the job. The same is true for politicians (i.e. JFK), etc. What confuses people, especially highly introverted people on sites like this, is that they have this idea that all introverts must be as quiet and asocial as they are at all times, which is simply not the case. Often some of the best actors and performers are introverts but you would never know it from watching them. That's why they're good actors... And also remember that introversion does not mean shy, asocial, quiet, etc. - it simply means you are inwardly focused. It doesn't surprise me at all that the real Stephen Colbert is. And does it really surprise anyone that his hero who obviously had a huge influence on him in his youth, J.R.R. Tolkien, is also often typed as INFP, whether that typing is correct or not? Anyway, all celebrity typing comes down to is crude guesses usually based on a combination of fake personas and stereotypes. "All comedians are ENTP" being one example - *maybe* most comedians tend to act like the ENTP stereotype on stage, but that doesn't mean they actually are ENTPs. It's just dumb to assume so. Celebrities have just as nuanced and complex personalities as the rest of us, we just don't get to see it all. They know themselves better than us, regardless of what some arrogant pretend internet expert douchebags who make whole websites around "Celebrity Types" think.


----------



## ENTPness (Apr 18, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Have you been watching his new show? He's using Fe in his interviews (as opposed to the Te parody on the Report.) He adjusts his behavior accordingly to the dynamics of the situation, something I would view as indicative of Fe. As an example, when the audience started to boo Ted Cruz, he said, "Guys, however you feel, he's my guest, so please don't boo him."
> 
> 
> Compare him to another talk show host Craig Ferguson, who I see as ENFP. For Craig, he's clearly Ne, and you can see his Fi, as he didn't alter his behavior to please anyone else. Ratings did not matter to him; audience approval did not matter. If you didn't like his show, then he'd rather you not watch before he'd change who he is. He also spoke at times on a lot of issues close to his heart, like his past struggles with alcoholism and even defended Britney Spears when all the other late night hosts were making jokes about her situation. He wasn't acting as a character on his show, like Colbert did all those years, he was being himself.
> ...


Somebody _really_, _really_ wants to be the same type as Stephen Colbert.






(Psst... Functions are bullshit and can be used to argue anybody is anything. The official MBTI test is literally the only part of the whole system that has any validity whatsoever so I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss it if I were you.)


----------



## Unfey (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm a little suspicious about Colbert being INFP, simply due to the high number of friends I've had who have gotten INFP the first time they took the test (who later discovered they were definitely a totally different type. ISFJ, INTJ, ISFP, ESFP, ISTP, ENFP, all people I've known who have mistyped themselves as INFP the first time).

I think there might be a bias in the test toward INFP traits as more positive or common traits. Who _doesnt_ need alone time to recharge? Who would rather think of themselves as a "doer" rather than an "idea person"? Who doesn't feel driven, for better or worse, by their feelings? Who doesn't think their lives are chaotic and disorganized?

The test questions are sort of phrased in this way that makes it seem fairly ridiculous and unrealistic _not_ to answer in INFP statements. The system was originally designed by an INFP so it makes sense that INFP is the sort of basic ground the rest of the types are measured against. 

So Colbert could be an INFP or he could be something else. I don't know him beyond the character he created, so I couldn't say. I just think that in general there's a tendency towards INFP answers, especially in people who don't know much about the system (or who aren't taking their answers seriously).


----------



## reckful (Jun 19, 2012)

Unfey said:


> I think there might be a bias in the test toward INFP traits as more positive or common traits. Who _doesnt_ need alone time to recharge?


Approximately half the people who take the official MBTI test E.



Unfey said:


> Who would rather think of themselves as a "doer" rather than an "idea person"?


Approximately 70% — over two-thirds! — of the people who take the official MBTI test S.



Unfey said:


> Who doesn't feel driven, for better or worse, by their feelings?


More than half the men who take the official MBTI test T.



Unfey said:


> Who doesn't think their lives are chaotic and disorganized?


Approximately half the people who take the official MBTI test J.


----------

